# SQLite Datenkbank auf WebServer möglich?



## DDyrdek1992 (9. Jan 2015)

Hey,

Wir versuchen grade eine kleine App zu basteln und würden gerne paar Daten ablegen.
Bei einem anderen Testprojekt habe ich eine SQLite Datenbank verwendet, die läuft lokal.
Weiß jemand, wenn wir einen WebServer dann bald haben vielleicht, ob wir dort ebenfalls eine SQLite Datenbank erstellen können oder müssen wir da vielleicht auf was wie MySQL umspringen ? :/ Dafür müsste man sich eben mit PHP aussetzen glaube ich soweit ich weis bist jetzt.

Danke schonmal!

Grüße Dominic


----------



## anti-held (9. Jan 2015)

Eine SQLite Datenbank ist im Grunde nichts anderes als eine Datei.
Mit dem richtigen JDBC Treiber als JAR kannst du dann natürlich auch eine SQLite Datenbank auf deinem Server haben.


----------



## Joose (9. Jan 2015)

Nein für MySQL muss man sich zwingend mit PHP auseinandersetzen.
Es gibt auch einen Java Treiber für MySQL


----------



## DDyrdek1992 (9. Jan 2015)

OK danke an euch beide    anit-held, daran hab ich auch schon gedacht, da die wirklich nur eine Datei ist. Vielleicht könnte man diese schlichtweg auf dem Server ablegen und wie gewohnt über Java darauf zugreifen ?


----------



## dzim (9. Jan 2015)

Schau mal hier (hab ich zwar schon ein Dutzend mal gepostet, aber egal):
https://bitbucket.org/xerial/sqlite-jdbc

Ich glaube, hier im Forum gab es auch schon die Frage nach Tomcat oder ähnlichen Servern, aber ich weiss, das ich dazu schon mal Fragen (und akzeptierte Antworten) auf StackOverflow gesehen hab.


----------

